# Just Purchased A 26rks



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Hello Everybody, action

We just ordered a 2006 26RKS last Sat. HOORAY!
Then we stumbled upon your wonderful forum & have already gained so much important information. After reading many of your posts, I called the dealer & asked about upgrading to the Prodigy brake control system ........thank you!!

We are very excited & can't wait to get our new trailer & get started. We have never owned an RV & are a bit overwhelmed with all that we have to learn & master in the coming months. I hope you don't mind if from time to time we have to pick your brain for info?

Thanks Again for this valuable resource & looking forward to making new friends & exploring North America!

Have a great weekend,
RizFam


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Pick away and Welcome to the Outbackers Family.









Vern


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers.com and congratulations on your new TT and to the RV world. We're glad to have you!


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

RizFam, Congrats on the new Outback and welcome to the family!!! action


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on the new Outback!























Please let us know if you have any questions...and posts some pictures of your new baby soon.


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

RizFam,

Welcome to our site, and congratulations on your selection of Outback. sunny I have the same model and love it.







I know you are excited to get going. Post often and let us hear about your experiences.


----------



## HandyAndy (Oct 18, 2005)

Congrats RizFam-

We know you'll love your new TT. As a fellow newbie let me tell you, you've already found the biggest single help. The Outback Forum Family.

It's all a litlle overwhelming at first, but soon you and the DW will be discussing all the wonderful RV'ing anacronyms and the joys of a long wheelbase versus gearing ratios. Most importantly relax and enjoy.

Andy


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Welcome!!!!

Please check out some of the Rally Threads. There is something going on near you!!!!!

When do you take delivery?

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Congrats on the purchase of your outback and welcome to the site. I do most of my camping in NJ so I may see you somewhere. My beer is always cold and the wine is usually red.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Welcome, welcome, welcome.

Where in NJ??

John


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers and congrats on picking a 26RKS. Don't know what you paid, but there is another Outbacker with a 26RKS that he hopes to sell. Check out his post: http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...wtopic=7196&hl=
As I recall, he didn't have enough tow vehicle to pull this trailer and decided to sell.

Bill


----------



## kymont (Feb 3, 2006)

Congratulations. All the experts here know better than I, but you made a great choice with Outback.

We just purchased picked up our new 28RSDS in early Feb. - our first TT. I spent considerable time on this site prior to choosing a TT, and found a wealth of information that helped me through the process. It was also a great comfort to know that all of these experts are out there to help if I run into any issues - I don't believe you'll find that with any other brand.

All of the people here are wonderful - wish I knew them and could thank them all personally.

Welcome,
Doug


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

rizfam,

Congrats for making the wise choice to join the most entertaining and informative forum known on the internet today!









Congrats on buying your new Outback and may you have years of fun with it and us.









Post often.

Mark


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome RizFam to the Outback Family
And congrats on the 26RKS and enjoy
all the help you may need is just a keypad away









Don action


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

rizfam








*congrats on the new 26rks*









and welcome to the forum

darrel


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome to the site and congrads on the new Outback. It is good to have another east coast member here. Post often.

Gary


----------



## rabbit25 (Nov 26, 2005)

RizFam said:


> Hello Everybody, action
> 
> We just ordered a 2006 26RKS last Sat. HOORAY!
> Then we stumbled upon your wonderful forum & have already gained so much important information. After reading many of your posts, I called the dealer & asked about upgrading to the Prodigy brake control system ........thank you!!
> ...


Congrats from another Jersey boy, I too have the 26rks, great TT. 
rabbit


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Way to go Riz. Just remember when you set up it's one beer for each stab jack.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

h2oman said:


> Way to go Riz. Just remember when you set up it's one beer for each stab jack.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now you tell me....I had it confused.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action *Welcome to Outbackers, rizfam!* action

Congratulations on the new toy!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congrats and welcome aboard. Jersey is really starting to get populated with Outbacks. Must be that everyone is trying to get out of Jersey and go camping.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

WOW, Thank You All for such a warm Welcome!! 
I will try to address your questions, & I hope I don't leave anyone out... shy

Highlander96 - At the Northeast RV Show they mentioned 6wks, but at the dealership they said it could be 8wks, we're hoping sooner rather then later.
Thanks so much for the Rally invite, I checked it out & Otter Lake looks awesome. I called & reserved site J-19 ---







The Niagra Rally sounds great as well, don't think that will work for us ... this summer









HandyAndy- Just a guess ... DW - Da Wife?

nynethead- camping in NJ any recommendations? Beer, Wine -- & we'll have some of the same .. Sounds Good!!

Oregon Camper- pix ?? If I can figure out how to post them...would love to.
Checked out your web site... Your TT - Rocks, love your mods! You have been to some beautiful areas. Northwest is one of life long goals.

ee4308 - I'm glad to hear that you love your RKS! It was such a difficult decision choosing the model, we loved them all!

tdvffJohn - Grew up in Bergen & moved to Morris 6 yrs ago.

Kymont - Thanks

Mswalt- We hope so- Thank You!

cookie9933- Thanks for the link, but are already kind of locked into the deal.

Northeasterners & Jersey Boys - Thanks, it already feels like home.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

RizFam said:


> WOW, Thank You All for such a warm Welcome!!
> I will try to address your questions, & I hope I don't leave anyone out... shy
> 
> Highlander96 - At the Northeast RV Show they mentioned 6wks, but at the dealership they said it could be 8wks, we're hoping sooner rather then later.
> ...


That is Great that you reserve site J-19
You'll have to update that info in the Northeast Rally section so others will see it









Don action


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

OK Hootbob, I'll go & do that right now. Thanks

We are really enjoying reading & learning from you all.....So glad we found you!









Riz


----------

